# Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

So I am thinking of which swap would be more fun, which one is easier. I lean tward the turbo just cause I am a turbo freak







Any thoughts or ideas welcome. Also if anyone has a 5000 Turbo quattro that is wrecked/not running I have money to give you for your car







let me know what you guys/gals think. laterz


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (NW4KQ driver)*

I'm thinkin AAN buddy I mean come on, with coil-pack ignition and a Motronic fuel injection system you can build any motor you want. Not to mention the 10vt motors are not crossflow and such you have troubles with turbo and manifold clearance if you ever wanted to upgrade.


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (billzcat1)*

From what I hear the ANN isn't nearly as straightforward or simple as a 3B. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (NW4KQ driver)*

The easiest swap will be the NG. it just drops in and wires up (using the wiring harness and computer from the doner car). No fabricating, welding, or plumbing issues, and you can keep your AC too...


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (NW4KQ driver)*

I voted 10valve turbo but also have a NA ~130hp engine and enjoy each for different reasons.
The turbo is awesome on the highway, offers massive torque, pulls like mad into triple-digets, was a lot of fun to do, and is easily upgradable. I've got the K26 so there is some lag, but it isn't bad, especially after installing a bypass valve.
The NA car has more throttle response, especially below 2000 rpms, which is good for starting on hills and stuff. It's my daily driver / commuter car for that reason. The engine does loose oomph around 4500rpms though. It was easier to do swap and somewhat cheaper, but doesn't offer much for increased performance. I may swap the CISE-III ignition into it at some point as I think the knock sensor and different timing maps should offer more drivability.
If you want to drive down to south Seattle / Des-Moines, you can try them both and see what each offers.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not to mention the 10vt motors are not crossflow and such you have troubles with turbo and manifold clearance if you ever wanted to upgrade.[HR][/HR]​These 10v engines were installed in the Ur-quattro which is much the same car as the 4kq. At least they are teh same engine bay. Many people on the Audi mailing list says that the 10v is easier to install than the 20v. If one is going for a 20v one should preferably get one from an Urq20v, which is like hen's teeth in USA. The S2 engine is also good (the 80/90 has narrower engine bay than the 100/S4) but also hen's teeth in USA.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (NW4KQ driver)*

For this one, im just thinking out loud here. Do you guys think it would be at all possible to swap in a 1.8T motor? Any thoughts??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (Rocket SLC)*

It's been done, but I heard it was a real nightmare. Sure would be nice though. It's a very light, compact engine, plus just drop a chip in it and you've got around 225 hp and 240 lb.ft. or torque! Got to use one from a Passat or Audi for the front/back orientation...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (Rocket SLC)*

A 1.8T would be nice, but would surely require custom pumbing and custom exhaust downpipe. They have been done several times in Golfs and Jettas (both A1 and A2) but they're transverse.....


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (PerL)*

I found a 20v NA that I may have to buy. that would be a good addition to my old 4000 quattro . thanks for the input. laterz


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They have been done several times in Golfs and Jettas (both A1 and A2) but they're transverse.....[HR][/HR]​Sure, but using a longitudinal 1.8t engine would solve that problem. 
My understanding is that it's tough to find a trans that will work with the 1.8t in the 4Kq. True?


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (Diamond Dave)*

The 1.8t should more-or-less bolt up to a 4000s FWD. I don't know about clearance with fenders or hood. Sounds like a fun project though. Mating it to the quattro transmission sounds much more involved as the transmission bolt patterns are completely different, the starter is on the other side of the block, the hydro clutch, etc.
A custom adaptor plate would probably work. I know of someone who made one allowing them to use a Chevy LT1 engine in a quattro...
drive sideways!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (vag junkie)*

The engine will mount to an FWD 4cyl 80 tranny. Thats what my friend did. If that helps at all.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (vag junkie)*

*vag junkie* Yah, but non-quattro cars are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi 4000 Quattro 2.3 130hp NA or 10vTurbo swap (Diamond Dave)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *vag junkie* Yah, but non-quattro cars are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







[HR][/HR]​hey hey watch where you're stepping


----------

